# Guinea-Pig Info



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd really like to get a pair of piggers.

I have this cage - is it large enough?
Rabbit 100 Guinea Pig and Dwarf Rabbit Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Also, are females/males better/differant?

Can they live on shavings or wood pellets?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi there. There is a stickied post here where you can find out more about basic care. - http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/64108-brief-guide-care-cavies-aka-guinea-pigs.html

The cage you have linked to is the minimum size for two cavies but will be fine as long as you ensure that the cavies get 'floor time' as well, making sure dogs and cats are out of the room and all wires are covered over etc. A run for the garden is nice if you can get them out on grass in summer. Two sows or two boars, either make good pets. I find that boars seem to develop more character but then it all depends on how much time you are prepared to spend on them. Shavings and hay are fine. Maybe think about having cavies from a rescue or go to a proper breeder. The latter may be located on here - Cavy Classifieds or here Cavy Breeders


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't even keep one piggie in that size of cage. For a pair I'd say Rabbit 140 Guinea Pig and Rabbit Cage by Ferplast (Online Only)-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

My 2 girly pigs live in one a bit bigger than that. Not sure of the make though because I told the pet shop the minimum size I wanted and he ordered it in but it doesn't have a sticker saying what make it is.

Shavings can cause skin problems and breathing problems. Personaly I use newspaper and hay but some people use fleece and vet bed. One of my latest rescue piggies hair fell out and since not being on shavings it has all grown back.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi hun.

before you go and buy a pair of piggies, please consider rescue ones. I am part of a small group of people who take in unwanted animals, and have quite a few guinea pigs looking for forever homes. I am based in walsall, but other members are based in telford. We do not sell our animals, but ask for a small donation, to help towards food etc.

if you want any more if, please pm me xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> I'd really like to get a pair of piggers.
> 
> I have this cage - is it large enough?
> Rabbit 100 Guinea Pig and Dwarf Rabbit Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> ...


In my opinion that cage isn't large enough for two guinea pigs. It would be okay when they are small but not fully grown. I have two cages that size in my kitchen with single guinea pigs in.

I have always used wood shavings for my guinea pigs and rabbits and never had a problem. I do put quite a bit of hay in though so the shavings usually get covered with hay on top.

If I was getting two I would get two females preferably from the same litter if possible although it's not that important as long as they are round about the same age. I've bonded two females a few weeks ago and one of them was a few months older but they are getting on great.

Males can get on together but I've not had much success in pairing males but a lot of people do.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Two baby males from the same litter are normally ok as are two baby males from different litters. A baby male introduced to a boar can work out too - I have always run on baby boars with adult males and had no problems. One of my daughters has two adult boars who were from different litters but were introduced at a few months old and they are now 2 & 1/2 and getting along fine. Here is a website about keeping boars - Barmy for Boars

Yes, it is possible that as boars attain adulthood they can decide to fall out and have to be parted. This can happens with sows too and indeed I know of someone who has had that problem. I also have sows here who can only go with certain others sows and I used to have a sow who would go with nobody but a boar! She retired to live with a sterile one I had until the end of her days.  So it is pot luck. It can work out well and then there is a small chance that it may not. Just be sensible, keep them together as much as possible and if you do go cuddling someone elses sows, change your jumper and wash your hands before cuddling your boars as they may pick up on their gorgeous scent and then have an arguement over it.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

hello,

I was going to rescue pigs anyway 

as for the cage size, i think it'll be okay as they will have free run of my pet shed for an hour every day and can go out in a run on the grass on sunny days.

thank you for the help.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> hello,
> 
> I was going to rescue pigs anyway
> 
> ...


I'm all for rescues but just watch out. I know of a few people who 'rescue' but actually most are piggies they've bred. Most of these are baby piggies so watch out for a rescue that has alot of baby piggies, more so long haired because they are hard to come by. They breed piggies for showing or to carry on breeding but if they aren't the standard they want then they put them up as rescues. I won't name names on a public forum because that's not fair to them. If you let me know where you live or how far you are willing to travel I could find some rescues for you.


----------

